# Girls, what physical features of a guy are you most attracted to?



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

I know this is quite shallow but am just curious. 
Is it the abs? the biceps? the height? the hair? Please enlighten.


----------



## kyosohma7 (Feb 22, 2014)

I generally don't like to base my attraction to others solely on physical feature, but if I had to choose, I would say hair, eyes, or hips. Mainly eyes and hips, though. With eyes, I think they're nice to look at and they kind of suck me in. I love how male hips move and look on all guys.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Facial hair. It's a fixation. I have a problem.

Nice arms/forearms, firm abdomen, broad shoulders and back. Big hands with long fingers. I'm getting all moony-eyed writing this list, I'm going to have to stop.



kyosohma7 said:


> I generally don't like to base my attraction to others solely on physical feature, but if I had to choose, I would say hair, eyes, or hips. Mainly eyes and hips, though. With eyes, I think they're nice to look at and they kind of suck me in. I love how male hips move and look on all guys.


I love that this is your first post. Bless your heart. We're kindred spirits. Welcome to SAS.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Facial hair. It's a fixation. I have a problem.
> 
> *Nice arms/forearms, firm abdomen, broad shoulders and back. Big hands with long fingers.* I'm getting all moony-eyed writing this list, I'm going to have to stop.


YES. Especially the broad shoulders and back. Also, blonde hair and inversely black hair, and curly hair! I love curly hair on guys, nice loose curls like Evan Peters or Jim Morrison. And the hands especially, and wrists. I love seeing a thick wrist, especially next to mine. And long, thick legs (if the guy is tall). I think I just like a tall, big boned guy.

Basically, if the guy is tall, broad-shouldered with dark/blonde curly hair, I'm drooling.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Completely physically speaking, the eyes. They never lie.

It is said that the eyes are the windows to the soul. I find this to be true. You can almost tell immediately what a person is like solely on the eyes. I suspect for this reason many people have a tendency to avoid eye contact when speaking with others. I dislike that immensely.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> YES. Especially the broad shoulders and back. Also, blonde hair and inversely black hair, and curly hair! I love curly hair on guys, nice loose curls like Evan Peters or Jim Morrison. And the hands especially, and wrists. I love seeing a thick wrist, especially next to mine. And long, thick legs (if the guy is tall). I think I just like a tall, big boned guy.
> 
> Basically, if the guy is tall, broad-shouldered with dark/blonde curly hair, I'm drooling.


Sometimes I think about the beauty of male bodies and it makes me want to cry.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Face and penis. Their build in general.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Face and penis. Their build in general.


I admire you for being so straight and to the point.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Sometimes I think about the beauty of male bodies and it makes me want to cry.


Oh believe me, I know. Especially when they're athletic, oh gosh, when they're athletic. I swear, my inner Blanche Devereaux goes mad.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm attracted to androgynous features in general.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine is kind of a tie between eyes/smile...Smile doesn't even have to be some perfect 5-star piece of artwork. Nothing melts my heart more than a guy flashing a genuine smile (especially if it's an embarrassed one lol).

Edit: Oh jesus this is reminding me of a guy I had a crush on when I was in middle school...and he was in high school lol. Any time I saw him wandering the halls and he'd be smiling, I'd get all...giddy and happy.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oh believe me, I know. Especially when they're athletic, oh gosh, when they're athletic. I swear, my inner Blanche Devereaux goes mad.


Athletic guys. Athletic guuuuuys. And, oh god, specifically rugby players. Oh Barette, I'm literally making this face at my computer right now. Except more so.










It's such a feeling that there should be a very long, polysyllabic German word for it. "The exquisite pain of picturing a perfect butt that is not available to touch".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> *Mine is kind of a tie between eyes/smile...Smile doesn't even have to be some perfect 5-star piece of artwork. Nothing melts my heart more than a guy flashing a genuine smile (especially if it's an embarrassed one lol).*
> 
> Edit: Oh jesus this is reminding me of a guy I had a crush on when I was in middle school...and he was in high school lol. Any time I saw him wandering the halls and he'd be smiling, I'd get all...giddy and happy.


yeah :3


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Athletic guys. Athletic guuuuuys. And, oh god, specifically rugby players. Oh Barette, I'm literally making this face at my computer right now. Except more so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












But let's call it Freudenasherdeiten. That's how it can be known.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The brain. :yes


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> But let's call it Freudenasherdeiten. That's how it can be known.


All these people here are talking about hair and eyes and smile and I'm sitting here thinking about rugby butts. I think I need to go to bed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> All these people here are talking about hair and eyes and smile and I'm sitting here thinking about rugby butts. I think I need to go to bed.


I know, right? Eyes have never done anything for me. Eyes are eyes. Butts, hips, thighs, shoulders, hands, wrists, on the other hand... Oy. I just googled rugby players though and I understand. I UNDERSTAND YOU.










Edit: You and I always end up being the creepers on threads about physical features on guys. I'm kind of proud of that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> All these people here are talking about hair and eyes and smile and I'm sitting here thinking about rugby butts. I think I need to go to bed.


Don't worry about it lol, I've always been weirdly unaffected by musculature and such on the whole, for some weird reason.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> I know, right? Eyes have never done anything for me. Eyes are eyes. Butts, hips, thighs, shoulders, hands, wrists, on the other hand... Oy. I just googled rugby players though and I understand. I UNDERSTAND YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most rugby players are much too chubby for my taste but the younger guys on university teams tend to have slim, low body-fat physiques much more like the ones you've just shown pictured while still retaining the broad-shoulderedness and musculature and just... oh, you understand. You understand.

Agreed. Eyes are eyes. I'd prefer they had some, but colour? Whatever. Smile I totally get, I think smiles are really charming. And I generally do love all the little flaws and idiosyncrasies and pieces of asymmetry. But those are things you notice when you already know someone fairly well. At first glance at a stranger I'm checking out the face, the shoulders and the arms.

Height is actually something that doesn't matter a huge amount to me. Tall guys are hot, of course, but in practice being short myself I kind of like guys who are more average.

I'm kind of proud of it too. Unstoppable force, B.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Most rugby players are much too chubby for my taste but the younger guys on university teams tend to have slim, low body-fat physiques much more like the ones you've just shown pictured while still retaining the broad-shoulderedness and musculature and just... oh, you understand. You understand.
> 
> Agreed. Eyes are eyes. I'd prefer they had some, but colour? Whatever. Smile I totally get, I think smiles are really charming. And I generally do love all the little flaws and idiosyncrasies and pieces of asymmetry. But those are things you notice when you already know someone fairly well. At first glance at a stranger I'm checking out the face, the shoulders and the arms.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I like smiles but that's when I get a sense of their personality, once there it makes me feel good to make them smile. But a guy in the magazine, I'm not making him smile so it's like meh.

Ah see, you're short so you're luckly, everyone's taller. When I spot a guy taller than me (especially if he's 6'3"+) then I die a little. Especially if he's tall with a thick frame. And I do like the leaner look, rather than where it's fat _and_ muscle and you don't know where the fat ends and the muscle begins (omg that's such a terrible sentence, I'd be so offended if the genders were reversed) but when it's lean muscle like those guys, it's so great. I'm getting really sad about the US' lack of rugby players. We have football, but after googling, it doesn't seem the same.

ETA: omg found this. Dark curly hair and beard YES.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Exactly, I like smiles but that's when I get a sense of their personality, once there it makes me feel good to make them smile. But a guy in the magazine, I'm not making him smile so it's like meh.
> 
> Ah see, you're short so you're luckly, everyone's taller. When I spot a guy taller than me (especially if he's 6'3"+) then I die a little. Especially if he's tall with a thick frame. And I do like the leaner look, rather than where it's fat _and_ muscle and you don't know where the fat ends and the muscle begins (omg that's such a terrible sentence, I'd be so offended if the genders were reversed) but when it's lean muscle like those guys, it's so great. I'm getting really sad about the US' lack of rugby players. We have football, but after googling, it doesn't seem the same.


Leaner look >>>>>, imo.

Oh god, and the university rowing team. I swear, it's like slow torture.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

barette said:


> eta: Omg found this. Dark curly hair and beard yes.


dat neck.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I know, right? Eyes have never done anything for me. Eyes are eyes. Butts, hips, thighs, shoulders, hands, wrists, on the other hand... Oy. I just googled rugby players though and I understand. I UNDERSTAND YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww... Why did they shave the chest? Real men have hair. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> ETA: omg found this. Dark curly hair and beard YES.


Well ofc, he's Aussie! (good player as well). Nevermind me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I mostly like dark hair on guys. Not that really into blondes. Some are cute, but I seem to be more attracted to brown or black hair. I like skinny with a little muscle with a cute butt. I also think those 5 clock shadows, you know they are not full beards but still facial hair, to be really hot. Clean shaven is nice too. Hands. I love hands. Big hands with long skinny fingers.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> dat neck.


Have you ever Googled French rubgy players? because this guy with the ponytail is wonderful










I feel like I'm taking this too far at this point. Am I quoting too much? I'm just having too good a time on Google now.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> dat neck.


What neck? :haha


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Well ofc, he's Aussie! (good player as well). Nevermind me.


He is! And beautiful. If you ever spot him around Australia send him to my profile pls.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> H*ave you ever Googled French rubgy players?* because this guy with the ponytail is wonderful


Why yes I have:


----------



## kyosohma7 (Feb 22, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Facial hair. It's a fixation. I have a problem.
> 
> Nice arms/forearms, firm abdomen, broad shoulders and back. Big hands with long fingers. I'm getting all moony-eyed writing this list, I'm going to have to stop.
> 
> I love that this is your first post. Bless your heart. We're kindred spirits. Welcome to SAS.


Haha. Thank you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Why yes I have:


The ladies at the lab will love this one. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

arnie said:


> Why yes I have:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I went to school with one of the players currently in the Australian rugby team. Was in the grade 2 years below his. That's my claim to fame...


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

What I'm into is very well-defined muscles. I want to run my finger through all the crevices of a guys abs. :blush


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

KaitlynRose said:


> Completely physically speaking, the eyes. They never lie.
> 
> It is said that the eyes are the windows to the soul. I find this to be true. You can almost tell immediately what a person is like solely on the eyes. I suspect for this reason many people have a tendency to avoid eye contact when speaking with others. I dislike that immensely.


I was just thinking this before entering this thread.

*backs away slowly*


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

after reading this thread I feel bad.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

...I can't be the only girl liking androgynous/pretty guys can I?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

eren said:


> ...I can't be the only girl liking androgynous/pretty guys can I?


No, though you're probably in the minority.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol Barette and lisbeth, by all means please continue.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

... I like this thread.

*height, hair, abs, butt, voice, hands, arms - what's there not to like


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Noll said:


> No, though you're probably in the minority.


...I'm pretty sure I'm in the majority in where I live though....

I want a guy with innocent eyes, soft pink lips, and gentle voice. Must be prettier than me, but still undoubtedly male with killer pecs and abs. Yep, very specific huh.

Probably like Kim Dongwan.










No wonder I'm forever single. :blank


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

KaitlynRose said:


> Completely physically speaking, the eyes. They never lie.
> 
> It is said that the eyes are the windows to the soul. I find this to be true. You can almost tell immediately what a person is like solely on the eyes. I suspect for this reason many people have a tendency to avoid eye contact when speaking with others. I dislike that immensely.


I don't think it's the eyes themselves, but rather minor details of how they look at someone. Subtle hints in the pupils, how open your eyes are, etc. For this reason, I don't think you can tell how someone is like through their eyes, but rather what they think of you, like how they say your pupils will dilate when you look at someone you're strongly attracted to.

Or maybe I'm just saying that because I have the eyes of a vampire meth addict due to my lack of sleep.......


----------



## halb (Oct 29, 2012)

Face. More importantly, eyes.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

eren said:


> ...I'm pretty sure I'm in the majority in where I live though....
> 
> I want a guy with innocent eyes, soft pink lips, and gentle voice. *Must be prettier than me*, but still undoubtedly male with killer pecs and abs. Yep, very specific huh.
> 
> ...


Well that's an usual requirement heh. Where do you live btw, because you said that you're in the majority with this preference.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eren said:


> ...I can't be the only girl liking androgynous/pretty guys can I?


Nah, I do too sometimes.



Ntln said:


> Or maybe I'm just saying that because I have the eyes of a vampire meth addict due to my lack of sleep.......


My pupils are almost always big as well... They don't work.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Any takers?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Any takers?


eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

The hair, the fat, the opened jeans, the creeper facial expression. There is nothing attractive abut this guy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

reading this thread makes me want to lean down again. why do I click these threads. :eyes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

eren said:


> ...I can't be the only girl liking androgynous/pretty guys can I?


No. I do ♥


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Elad said:


> reading this thread makes me want to lean down again. why do I click these threads. :eyes


From seeing you on tiny I'd say I can't see any need for that. :um


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Elad said:


> reading this thread makes me want to lean down again. why do I click these threads. :eyes


You are kidding right? You look hotter then the guys in the pictures (maybe except the hairy guy)


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> The hair, the fat, the opened jeans, the creeper facial expression. There is nothing attractive abut this guy.


and people ask why I hate girls. this is why. its a human being you are talking about.

countine to hide behind your makeup!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Gwynevere said:


> eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> The hair, the fat, the opened jeans, the creeper facial expression. There is nothing attractive abut this guy.


the fat? what fat? lol


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

bwidger85 said:


> the fat? what fat? lol


He is very muscular but there's a fairly thick layer of fat covering the muscles. I imagine he would be soft to the touch.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> He is very muscular but there's a fairly thick layer of fat covering the muscles. I imagine he would be soft to the touch.


No fat girl, this guy looks like he can eat iron, he does look abit fluffy to the touch though. :b


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> You are very tactlie-minded. First you want to touch 6 pack abs and now you want to feel this man's soft fat! I think how a guy feels to touch may be more important for you than looks.


Certainly. Voice>feel>looks.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^so all you need is a Johnny depp with mufasa's voice with the body of a model.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> *eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*
> 
> The hair, the fat, the opened jeans, the *creeper* facial expression. There is nothing attractive abut this guy.





kjwkjw said:


> *its a human being you are talking about. *


This. I don't post ewwwwwwww when I see an unattractive woman. That would be offensive. What if there was a guy on this forum that looks like the man in the picture? How would he feel knowing that you find him so disgusting?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummm, I didn't think she meant he was a "creep". She was saying the facial expression he is making, she wasn't commenting on him overall being that way. Geez guys.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Face n Penis crew.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dudes are disgusting. Blech.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Any takers?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Unless you're Ryan Gosling, then I'm not really checking out your bod. 

I'm more of a face and hair chick.

Are some of you ladies really that into c*** though? I mean I like them when I'm in the mood for it, but they're not attractive. I think they should be felt, not seen. Am I cray?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nomi said:


> Unless you're Ryan Gosling, then I'm not really checking out your bod.
> 
> I'm more of a face and hair chick.
> 
> Are some of you ladies really that into c*** though? I mean I like them when I'm in the mood for it, but they're not attractive. I think they should be felt, not seen. Am I cray?


Yes. It depends on the c*** too. Some are more attractive than others.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

nomi said:


> Are some of you ladies really that into c*** though? I mean I like them when I'm in the mood for it, but they're not attractive. I think they should be felt, not seen. Am I cray?


In theory they look nice. In reality they're a bit intimidating I feel.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nomi said:


> Unless you're Ryan Gosling, then I'm not really checking out your bod.
> 
> I'm more of a face and hair chick.
> 
> Are some of you ladies really that into c*** though? I mean I like them when I'm in the mood for it, but they're not attractive. I think they should be felt, not seen. Am I cray?


I'm not necessarily into it more than other women, it just makes it more likely our sex life will be good if his D is attractive/a turn on to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Creepy is an action, not a look. All this guy doing is posing for a picture. He doesn't deserve to be branded a "*creep*" (the same word used for stalkers and pedophiles) just because you find him unattractive.
> 
> This. I don't post ewwwwwwww when I see an unattractive woman. That would be offensive. What if there was a guy on this forum that looks like the man in the picture? How would he feel knowing that you find him so disgusting?


+1.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

nomi said:


> Unless you're Ryan Gosling, then I'm not really checking out your bod.
> 
> I'm more of a face and hair chick.
> 
> Are some of you ladies really that into c*** though? I mean I like them when I'm in the mood for it, but they're not attractive. I think they should be felt, not seen. Am I cray?





diamondheart89 said:


> I'm not necessarily into it more than other women, it just makes it more likely our sex life will be good if his D is attractive/a turn on to me.


Does this mean that you just look at a c*** and judge it to be good or does it mean that you actually enjoy staring at it the same way men like to stare at a woman's body?


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

eyes, it all about the eyes :eyes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> Does this mean that you just look at a c*** and judge it to be good or does it mean that you actually enjoy staring at it the same way men like to stare at a woman's body?


Both. I enjoy staring at specific c*** because I've judged it to be good based on what I find attractive. If it's just any c***, then no, most of them don't get that reaction and aren't a turn on to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Both. I enjoy staring at specific c*** because I've judged it to be good based on what I find attractive. If it's just any cock, then no, most of them don't get that reaction and aren't a turn on to me.


I support your admiration for good c***. My chicken coop doesn't have time for anything less.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Both. I enjoy staring at specific c*** because I've judged it to be good based on what I find attractive. If it's just any c***, then no, most of them don't get that reaction and aren't a turn on to me.


It helps if it's attached to an attractive man.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

blubber and tusks really set my heart aflutter.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> What about attached to these men?


You're really into bears, huh?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> Have you ever Googled French rubgy players? because this guy with the ponytail is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chabal is a beast.


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

I guess I am the only one of a few who is into bears and meaty men ;o


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Chabal is a beast.


No pad, no helmets. :eek

That sport will make a man out of you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I support your admiration for good c***. My chicken coop doesn't have time for anything less.












Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> Well that's an usual requirement heh. Where do you live btw, because you said that you're in the majority with this preference.


Can't help it, I'm a gay guy in a female body, I want a pretty, pretty waifu...
>///_____///<

Singapore, had stayed in Japan and Indonesia too.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never understood how women can find the penis attractive. I guess it provides them with a certain sort of pleasure but aesthetically it isn't the best looking part of the male anatomy lol.



arnie said:


> This. I don't post ewwwwwwww when I see an unattractive woman. That would be offensive. What if there was a guy on this forum that looks like the man in the picture? How would he feel knowing that you find him so disgusting?


Well said.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

eren said:


> I want a guy with innocent eyes, soft pink lips, and gentle voice. _*Must be prettier than me*_, but still undoubtedly male with killer pecs and abs. Yep, very specific huh.


either up or across, lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Any takers?





aidenmoore said:


> I guess I am the only one of a few who is into bears and meaty men ;o


A part of me is giving a tentative, guilty 'maaaaybe'. But a much bigger part of it is grossed out by the thought of it purely because this kind of guy reminds me of my uncles.

Younger version built along the same lines, though, and I wouldn't hesitate:



















I'd happily live in a wood cabin in the mountains with this kinda company.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

^ That's one sexy dog.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

This thread is going to push me more not to give up on getting in great shape. I want to feel good about myself too, everyone has different preferences of course. But I want to feel like I look good. I'm never going to give up.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat jawline:


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> Dat jawline:


Looks like someone who has been taking elephant growth hormone since they were 12


----------

